# Before and after pics



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Post up your before and after pics. Lets see how much progress you made on your dubs! :beer:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Search some of the other forums there are a bunch of threads like these. :beer:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't found anything... If I search for "before and after" it says its too vague or something. So I put "pictures" after that and it gives me a bunch of junk.  Do you know of any threads specifically?


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

You could try specifying what you are looking for. mkI, mkII, mkIII etc.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Before



After


----------



## YooFatBoy (Jun 27, 2009)

before









after









the old gti


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

IMG_0025 by Toe_Ball, on Flickr


_MG_0037 by Toe_Ball, on Flickr


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll play.

before:










after:










:beer:

Ryan


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

deletedo1m said:


> You could try specifying what you are looking for. mkI, mkII, mkIII etc.


Nothing I search for even has the words "before and after" in it...

Nice pics everyone has come up with so far tho!


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Bought it back in 99 as a bone stock GL then proceeded to play, started with typical high school mods...then got serious
The Jetta at it's absolute WORST!!
Sweet fender's right??








and of course the JDM tails








So I slowly started to un-pimp ze auto
First was new tails








Then got some new wheels








But really I was just pro longing the enevitable, well a trip to TX helped out with the build got some OEM fender's and MKIV seats...should of waited to find some nicer one's
Pre clean








Post clean








Installed, by the way MKIV seats in a MKIII NOT EASY!!
















Got the fender's painted and decided go a different route with headlights and blinkers
mock up with headlights








Everything working








So it sat like this for about 2 months when I got back from my last deployment








Then I decided to ditch the 2.0 for a VR
Found me a parts car








Oh boy....here we go
















Bunch of parts to install








Got that 2.0 out!








Bye parts car








Oooo shiny things
















And its in








This was a good day!!!








Then I got some of these








and got low...I know I can lower them ALOT more but its a DD so whatever, but this is where it sits now. Thanks for looking


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

before










after


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

SK8TOO:

You sir get an A+. That car is 1000x better now :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer:

Ryan


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

sk8too said:


> Bought it back in 99 as a bone stock GL then proceeded to play, started with typical high school mods...then got serious
> The Jetta at it's absolute WORST!!
> Sweet fender's right??
> 
> ...



At first I was like :facepalm: then I was like :thumbup:


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

Before









After(I do not have these ebay head lights anymore. I have sylvanna silverstars with glass lens.)


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Before*:











*After*:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

What do I win? :laugh:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> What do I win? :laugh:


Uhh... Whatever the prize is you definitely won!!! :what:


----------



## scoomscoom (Aug 31, 2010)

before








as of now


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Before On silver suede paint..


After on 07 porsche A7W paint..
(sorry took the pic with my cell,will update soon) :thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cool pics so far! Lets keep 'em goin...
ic:
ic:


----------



## cody227 (Sep 10, 2011)

Before...



















After...


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Before



















After



















Changed the most on the inside..
( Brake kit stage 2, changed ICE, much airbrush stuff interior and a lot other small things.. )


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

sk8too said:


>


What wheels were those? I think i have the same set, but i just removed them and went to steelies. I hated those rims


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

SWEET, Nice Ride :thumbup:

*After*:


----------



## ICTduke (Jan 7, 2012)

PSU said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


I love these wheels! 
are they early 90s vette wheels or do they just look strikingly similar?
There is a guy in east Wichita that has the same wheels but his are a creamy white color.
absolutely brilliant choice of wheels.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ICTduke said:


> I love these wheels!
> are they early 90s vette wheels or do they just look strikingly similar?
> There is a guy in east Wichita that has the same wheels but his are a creamy white color.
> absolutely brilliant choice of wheels.


Thank you sir.

They are indeed from a C4 Corvette.

I actually sold those and just got these:


@nickolus this is all I've got bud. by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

PSU said:


> I actually sold those and just got these


Those are sweet! Don't get me wrong, the blades were nice, but That thing looks awesome with those rotiforms!!


----------



## BlueAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

Before...(yeah not sure about the angle :facepalm: lol) Best pic I could find..










After...Though not done yet but as of today


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

At first










Apex Springs
Magnaflow 2.5'' catback
Unitronic Stage 1+

After:










Monte carlo wheels
3'' catless downpipe
Joey modded headlights
APR TIP
ECS Tuning lighweight pulleys
Euroswitch with rear fog
Unitronic Stage 2
6000 k HID

Now










Euroswitch w/ coming home
RCD-510
Eibach lowering springs
Ziza license plate LEDs
Apr Stage 1


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kingchris401 said:


> Those are sweet! Don't get me wrong, the blades were nice, but That thing looks awesome with those rotiforms!!


Thanks!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

PSU said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> They are indeed from a C4 Corvette.
> 
> ...


Purdy indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

deletedo1m said:


> Purdy indeed. :thumbup:


Thanks bud! We need to have a visit with Jake's soon.


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone ready for show season?? ic:


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Heck yeah!! Mine wont be ready for a while tho :banghead:


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

more work coming soon:thumbup:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Before: 









After:


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Who's finished their cars for the shows? Show pics? 
ic:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

repeat thread..but an opportunity to whore pics..I'm in. 

Coilovers were bought before the GTI was..so they were put on a day after I bought her, so no stock height pics :laugh: 











Spacers, wheels painted and intake


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> repeat thread..but an opportunity to whore pics..I'm in.


I thought it would be but I couldn't find anything in the search bar thing about it.
If you know of an original one lmk cause I'd love to see it.
ic:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rapid Decompression said:


>


Just love schmidt wheels... I think are fantastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

freddy2081 said:


> Just love schmidt wheels... I think are fantastic!!! :thumbup:


THey are Ronal Turbo Phase 1s ....and thanks :thumbup:


----------



## swirvtheman (Sep 8, 2011)

Before:


















After:




























Tapatalkin'


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

Before: 










Currently:


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

BEFORE: 










AFTER: 











Most Recent 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...h?v=ZSvWUObQVx4&feature=player_embedded&gl=US


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

swirvtheman said:


>


 I like the transformation! Would be nice to see those wheels in gold tho... 
Keep it up! 
ic:


----------

